

#Lifehack: get (almost) anyone's email adress in 5 seconds - ghacker
http://growthhacking.biz/get-anyones-email-address/

======
akwoska
Thanks, this is really helpful!

------
al3200
That's a brilliant tip!

~~~
ghacker
thanks man!

